

Sorta homeless, more displaced...not really sure what to do... - ThrewandAway

So I left what was a very abusive situation the other day.  Just got up at 3am, packed whatever I could carry, and left. Drove to some family a couple hours away who luckily had a futon for my cat and I.<p>I know this is a real long shot but does anybody on the east coast (preferably near the Carolinas) have room and board they can offer for maybe a month or so.  I managed to carry off most of my electronics which I&#x27;m definitely willing to part with. Zero cash though.  Recent graduate but I&#x27;m actually pretty credentialed and highly skilled for a graduate in my field so I&#x27;m sure I can pick up some work soon.<p>Not real sure what else I can do...just overwhelmed at the moment.
======
auslegung
I'm in Charleston, SC and have a really strong community of friends that will
be willing to help. If that's doable, email me jmphry at google's email
platform .com.

~~~
ThrewandAway
mail sent.

------
robflynn
My email's in my profile. I have some contacts in the Carolinas (N. and S.
Mostly around Columbia, SC.) that I may be able to use to help you out. Let's
chat and see if we can find something for you.

~~~
ThrewandAway
mail sent.

------
ulisesrmzroche
That was the right decision and it took some real courage. I'm in TX, if you
find yourself you want to come to Austin. Everything will be better from now
on though, brother.

------
SEJeff
[https://www.couchsurfing.org](https://www.couchsurfing.org) seriously

------
jackjet
Credit card? Horrible advice, but you should be able to pay it back fairly
quick with your skillset.

~~~
ThrewandAway
Unfortunately, it's currently maxed on account of me supporting us while I was
in in school instead of them supporting us while working (they made very
little).

